

Open Letter To All DJs Playing In Germany - trendspotter
http://de-bug.de/musik/10423.html
"Make sure not to copy in our country"
======
linohh
GEMA is a relic, a dinosaur, designed to distribute license fees to the top
mainstream artists. Many know this, but as long as artists sign up with them,
it won't stop.

------
crucialfelix
also please note: doing drugs in clubs is totally illegal. so we'll have none
of that while you are over here, m'kay ? danke für ihr verständnis

in other words: laughably unenforceable.

~~~
linohh
doesn't matter. not everyone is willing to break a law or risk a lawsuit.

~~~
crucialfelix
I can just imagine the court case. how does a GEMA lawyer (€500/hr) prove that
in fact the visiting DJ copied the file in his hotel rather than before
getting on the EasyJet from London ?

did they get a judge to authorize seizure of the USB stick to perform forensic
evidence ? are the Berliner cops going to come into the club to enforce the
seizure ? or extradite the DJ with his USB stick from London ?

this same copy law was implemented in the UK in 2006 and is almost universally
ignored and will probably be repealed soon.

There are 20,000 clubbing tourists coming into Berlin every weekend. They are
doing drugs. No club raids. A huge amount of the Berlin economy comes directly
or indirectly from club income.

I am a DJ and I live in Berlin. we've been following every detail since the
beginning of GEMAs clueless war on club culture. trust me, nobody is going to
pay GEMA anything for a copy fee. its a total joke.

